

Fartscroll.js - acdanger
http://theonion.github.io/fartscroll.js/

======
doug1001
as a brand new employee who sits in an open-plan office, i regret not wearing
my headphones (or muting my mac) before clicking on this link and scrolling.

------
Vexs
Wait, did they encode the audio files in the javascript? That's pretty clever,
I'm surprised I've never heard of it.

------
bennettfeely
Isn't there a way to type this into the Chrome inspector console to surprise
someone else?

------
kentbrew
Their bookmarklet works nicely on teaparty.org, which is not served via HTTPS.

------
ArtDev
My kids love it. Thank you!

